# Phal. Haur Jih Fancy ‘Taida Red Jewel’ (Phal. Chingruey’s Blood-Red Sun x Phal.Chingruey’s Fancy)



## southernbelle (May 9, 2021)

This little cherub is the first bellina for me. Her pure red won me over. Purchased at the VOS 2020 show in Richmond from Orchid Classics. First bloom for me. Sorry for the damage to the bloom on the left. I knocked it over when I was watering


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 9, 2021)

Cute. I’ll have to see if these are available at a future VOS show.


----------



## abax (May 9, 2021)

Stunning flowers! Looks very much like my DTPS. Rebel 'Durham'. Identical color and
that satin texture. Really, apologizing like nobody else has ever knocked over a
plant before!!! I manage to spill bark just about every time I water...oh my.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 10, 2021)

Three blooms is an achievement. I barely can get two on mine. Nicely grown sans the drop.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 10, 2021)

lovely colour intensity and 'even-ness'.


----------



## Hien (May 10, 2021)

I would like to tell you a 100% true story. I gave my sister a bunch of Harlequin phals, maybe a dozen or so from my collection . when I visited her , I was shocked to find that she potted each of them in large ceramic pots without any drainage holes, filled with sphagnum moss (she probably got from Homedepot or Lowes, nothing fancy) I thought I would see them dying soon , since she did not know anything about orchids, she did the reverse of what experts would advice. Au contraire,
-instead of small pot & drainage to avoid rot and induce the orchids to flower, she used gigantic ceramic pots with no drainage, full of sphagnum moss
-instead of regiment of fertilizer this fertilizer that, when I asked what she fed the plants to achieve such good result, she puzzled, and replied she didn't realize that they need to be fed, so she did not give them anything .
-Each of her phals, had stack of beautiful thick shiny green gigantic pairs of leaves , I have never seen normal phals with such gigantic leaves (since these harlequins were not the gigantea species), at least 4 or 5 pairs of leaves, each individual leaf was minimum 3" x 9" or larger.
-each plant sported at least 3 to 4 inflorescences (longer than 2 feet) , loaded with large blooms .
-every times I visited, I noticed the spikes & flowers seemed to be the same ones (lasted forever) , I did not see them take a rest without inflorescences and flowers , so I asked her and she confirmed that she did not see them dropping flowers either (I was surprise because I raised them before and I knew that Phals flower lasted long, but never this long lasting, not the whole year)
Later she asking me about how to raise them, I said whatever she did was so good , I can not add any advice.
Oh, before I forget to mentions, the roots were thick and green (I did not find any root rot either)
Even more weird , later, I gave her some oncidium intergeneric plants, she did the same to them, and the same thing happened , they also grew like crazy , with spikes of hundred flowers on each spike (although the flowers were not immortal like the phals' flowers)


----------



## Hien (May 11, 2021)

southernbelle said:


> This little cherub is the first bellina for me. Her pure red won me over. Purchased at the VOS 2020 show in Richmond from Orchid Classics. First bloom for me. Sorry for the damage to the bloom on the left. I knocked it over when I was watering View attachment 27563
> View attachment 27564


so beautiful, do the flowers have fragrance


----------



## southernbelle (May 11, 2021)

Hien said:


> I would like to tell you a 100% true story. I gave my sister a bunch of Harlequin phals, maybe a dozen or so from my collection . when I visited her , I was shocked to find that she potted each of them in large ceramic pots without any drainage holes, filled with sphagnum moss (she probably got from Homedepot or Lowes, nothing fancy) I thought I would see them dying soon , since she did not know anything about orchids, she did the reverse of what experts would advice. Au contraire,
> -instead of small pot & drainage to avoid rot and induce the orchids to flower, she used gigantic ceramic pots with no drainage, full of sphagnum moss
> -instead of regiment of fertilizer this fertilizer that, when I asked what she fed the plants to achieve such good result, she puzzled, and replied she didn't realize that they need to be fed, so she did not give them anything .
> -Each of her phals, had stack of beautiful thick shiny green gigantic pairs of leaves , I have never seen normal phals with such gigantic leaves (since these harlequins were not the gigantea species), at least 4 or 5 pairs of leaves, each individual leaf was minimum 3" x 9" or larger.
> ...


Go figure, as they say!! Just proves many things can work. She obviously did not overwater.


----------



## southernbelle (May 11, 2021)

Hien said:


> so beautiful, do the flowers have fragrance


No, not that I can tell.


----------



## Hien (May 11, 2021)

southernbelle said:


> No, not that I can tell.


you have to try to smell it at certain hour, for example today at noon time , I detected a very sweet fragrance when I moved the shelves, only two in bloom right now , one is a red vulcano godefroyae (and I already knew it has a strong ginseng scent) , so I pick the phal Pylo's Flame up , sure enough it has a strong sweet scent (Peter Lin from Big Leaf said this cross of his has no scent, so previously, I did not know nor suspect it has any scent ) later today, during the afternoon, there is no scent .
Put your phal inside your home/room where you are spending the most time during the day, you will have more chance to catch the scent if it has some.


----------



## southernbelle (May 11, 2021)

Hien said:


> you have to try to smell it at certain hour, for example today at noon time , I detected a very sweet fragrance when I moved the shelves, only two in bloom right now , one is a red vulcano godefroyae (and I already knew it has a strong ginseng scent) , so I pick the phal Pylo's Flame up , sure enough it has a strong sweet scent (Peter Lin from Big Leaf said this cross of his has no scent, so previously, I did not know nor suspect it has any scent ) later today, during the afternoon, there is no scent .
> Put your phal inside your home/room where you are spending the most time during the day, you will have more chance to catch the scent if it has some.


Hein, that is the plant but it continues to bloom on the same stem so I thought they said it was a bellina. What is it?


----------



## Hien (May 12, 2021)

southernbelle said:


> Hein, that is the plant but it continues to bloom on the same stem so I thought they said it was a bellina. What is it?


bellina is the species, it has a star shape (your is very round)
normal color

even the red color still has the star shape.

I believe your title phal Haur Jih Fancy "Taida Red Jewel" is correct








Phalaenopsis Haur Jih Fancy “Taida Red Jewel IN SPIKE


These are the most beautiful red variety. Stunning, a must for every Phalaenopsis lover. Hurry these won’t last! 2,5” pots flowering size !




orchidclassics4u.com




Is that the name on the tag inside the pot?


----------



## southernbelle (May 12, 2021)

Hien said:


> bellina is the species, it has a star shape (your is very round)
> normal color
> 
> even the red color still has the star shape.
> ...



Yes, but I thought he said because it reblooms on the same spikes (not to cut them) that get very long and pendulous, it was bellina. So what is it? Normal mini phals don’t do that, do they?


----------



## Hien (May 12, 2021)

The species phal violacea has the same character of reblooming, short stem, and fragrance , your hybrid phal Har jih Fancy has blood line ancestor violacea (not bellina) in it, the reblooming can be from different ancestors, (not necessarily that only the descendants of bellina could carry this reblooming characteristic)
Click on the Haur jih Fancy Bluenanta box to see ancestral blood line chart
click on the last 2 IOSPE lines to see decriptions of violacea & bellina





Bluenanta







bluenanta.com







IOSPE PHOTOS




IOSPE PHOTOS


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 13, 2021)

This hybrid gets most of the red color from gigantea (13%) and lueddemaniana (30%), with the violacea genes spreading the color throughout the flower as an ancestral trait. Hien is correct that the sequential blooming trait is a violacea characteristic as well as from other species in the makeup like sumatrana and hieroglyphica.


----------



## Guldal (May 13, 2021)

Very intense and beautifull colouring - great growing, Belle! 

And this time round, you even started out with great pictures, that certainly did the flowers justice!


----------



## southernbelle (May 13, 2021)

Hien said:


> The species phal violacea has the same character of reblooming, short stem, and fragrance , your hybrid phal Har jih Fancy has blood line ancestor violacea (not bellina) in it, the reblooming can be from different ancestors, (not necessarily that only the descendants of bellina could carry this reblooming characteristic)
> Click on the Haur jih Fancy Bluenanta box to see ancestral blood line chart
> click on the last 2 IOSPE lines to see decriptions of violacea & bellina
> 
> ...



Thank you!!


DrLeslieEe said:


> This hybrid gets most of the red color from gigantea (13%) and lueddemaniana (30%), with the violacea genes spreading the color throughout the flower as an ancestral trait. Hien is correct that the sequential blooming trait is a violacea characteristic as well as from other species in the makeup like sumatrana and hieroglyphica.


Leslie, I should have known you would explain it, and am thankful!! I am most ignorant ( which says a lot) of different phal types, so had no idea what I had. Except to say, it wasn’t like any other I’d seen, and I was entranced by the red color which is very pure. It had a blue ribbon at the show, but not an AOS award, and I left that with the vendor who’d grown it. Gosh, wish I had the knowledge, time and energy to explore things like you do. I’m only retired, so my resources are limited . Thankful for those like you on this forum, who help those like me.


----------



## southernbelle (May 13, 2021)

Guldal said:


> Very intense and beautifull colouring - great growing, Belle!
> 
> And this time round, you even started out with great pictures, that certainly did the flowers justice!


Jens, I realize the level of expectancy from some kind people here, and rise to the occasion!!


----------



## Guldal (May 14, 2021)

southernbelle said:


> Jens, I realize the level of expectancy from some kind people here, and rise to the occasion!!


Good! You do your flowers proud!


----------

